# [SEMI-SOLVED][NVIDIA] Istny horror :(

## Belliash

Jak to mowia... nosil wilk razy kilka poniesli i wilka  :Razz:  I dzisiaj to ja licze na Wasza pomoc  :Wink: 

Mam laptopa wyposarzonego w karte graficzna GF 9600M GT i chipset ICH9. Windows dziala na tym jak szalony, wszystkie gry, zadnych problemow, Ubuntu 8.10 livecd podobnie...

Zainstalowalem Gentoo (Funtoo) i tez niby wszystko ok, ale zapomnialem wrzucic xorg.conf wiec podejrzewam ze pracowal na sterowniku 'nv'. Zrobilem zatem taki prowizoryczna konfiguracje byle uruchomic go na sterowniku 'nvidia' a tu ku mojemu zaskoczeniu na ekranie pojawiaja sie rozne dziwne artefakty... Raz jest ok, ale jak ruszam myszka to ekran miga, raz obraz sniezy....  :Neutral:  Zupelnie do niczego to nie podobne  :Razz: 

Probowalem zaporzyczyc xorg.conf z ubuntu czy generowac za pomoca SaX2 z OpenSUSE - efekt ten sam... Dlatego tez nie zalaczam pliku xorg.conf... Ten sam dziala z 'nv' ale nie dziala z 'nvidia'...

w dmesgu zauwazylem takie cos:

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0001

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000003c7 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000003c7 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000003f2 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000003f2 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000001af 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000001f1 00000100

NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 0000027b 00000100

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 50624 nsec

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural_gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'natural_gentoo'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

mtrr: no MTRR for c0000000,10000000 found
```

xorg-server w wersji xorg-server-1.6.2, xorg-server-1.6.2.901 (takie testowalem)...

Sterowniki nvidii..... czesc przy kompilacji wywala bledy... aktualnie mam: 185.18.14, probowalme tez 180.XX oraz 190.XX....

Nie wiem juz co o tym myslec....

Teraz jeszcze tak nakombinowalem ze bez pliku xorg.conf mam kropki na panelu.....

uzywam KDE 4.2.4

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc!

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Witaj!

A jak wygląda make.conf? ... może zapomniałeś instalując dodać  VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" ?

Przypuszczam, że emerge --info może kogoś również na coś naprowadzić.

----------

## Belliash

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"          

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                            

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--hash-style=both,--as-needed"

USEFLAGS="7zip aac acpi alsa avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cddb cdr cdrom cjk consolekit cups dbus disk-partition divx4linux dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode fbcondecor firefox3 foomaticdb gcj gif git glitz gmplayer google-gadgets gpm gtk2 hal intel ipv6 java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdeenablefinal laptop lzma mad mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg multilib mysql newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pic plasma png ppds python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar redland samba scanner sensord slang sndfile speedup sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 subversion symlink syslog svg tga tiff timidity truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wavpack webkit wma wmf X xcb xcomposite xml2 xv xvid zsh-completion -arts -debug -fortran -gdbm -gnome -motif -ncurses -oss -perl -sesame2 -spell -xmms"                     

# Locales

LINGUAS="en"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

# Mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

# Portage Settings

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"

FEATURES="autoconfig cvs nodoc parallel-fetch sfperms sandbox strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics"

MAKEOPTS="-j12 -s"

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide j2ee java nb php profiler visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/repos/funtoo-overlay"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="--best"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="${USEFLAGS}"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

# Layman

source /usr/repos/make.conf
```

```
Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-zen1 x86_64)

=================================================================                                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-zen1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9000_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 29 Jul 2009 05:30:17 +0000                                                  

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                                       

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0-r2                                                                       

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2-r1                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0                                                                            

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                         

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29                                                                         

ABI="amd64"                                                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                      

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"             

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                       

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"                                                                                                                                                                                         

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"                                                                                                                                                                                             

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                                                                                                                   

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                        

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                  

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                                      

CLEAN_DELAY="0"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                                                                                                                    

COLORFGBG="15;0"                                                                                                                                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                                                                                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"    

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                                                                                                                      

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                                                                                                                 

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-z9v9pUbQlG,guid=ad5ccab3ac2b8146286922124a733d4c"                                                                                                                

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"                                                                                                                                                                                                

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"                                                                                                                                                                                          

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""                                                                                                                                                                                              

DISPLAY=":0"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                                                           

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"                                                                                                                                                                                       

EDITOR="/bin/nano"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                                                                                                                      

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"                                                                                                                                                                              

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"                                                                                                                                                                                           

FEATURES="autoconfig cvs distlocks fixpackages nodoc parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"                                             

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                                                                                             

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                                                                                                                       

GDK_USE_XFT="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                    

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"                                                                      

GS_LIB="/home/Belliash/Settings/.fonts"                                                                                                                                                                            

GTK2_RC_FILES="/home/Belliash/Settings/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4"                                                                                                                                                            

HOME="/home/Belliash/Settings"                                                                                                                                                                                     

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/info"                                                                             

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics"                                                                                                                                                                     

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"                                                                                                                                                             

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                                                                                                   

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"                                                                                                                                                                    

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"                                                                                                                                                                                            

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"                                                                                                                                                                                             

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"                                                                                                                                                                                            

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.26"                                                                                                                                                                                       

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"                                                                                                                                                                                 

LANG="en_US"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                                                                                                                                

LC_ALL="en_US"                                                                                                                                                                                                     

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--hash-style=both,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                   

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"                                                                                                                                                                                          

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                                                                                                                         

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"                                                                                                                                                                                               

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"                                                                                                                                                                                          

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"                                                                                                                                                                                               

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"                                                                                                                                                                                             

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"                                                                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="en"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

LOGNAME="belliash"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;

41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;

31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;

31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;

35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;

35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;

35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;

35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;

35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;

32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;

36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"                                                                                                                                                                               

MAKEOPTS="-j12 -s"                                                                                                                                                                                                 

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:

/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.19.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.3/man:

/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"                                                                                                                                                                                    

MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO="1"                                                                                                                                                                                              

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"                                                                                                                                                                                          

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"                                                                                                                                                                       

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"                                                               

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"                                                                                                                                      

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                              

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide j2ee java nb php profiler visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                                            

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                                            

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"                                                                                                                                                                                              

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                                                     

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                                   

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                                                                                                                   

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"                                                                                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="--best"                                                                                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"                                                                                                                                                                              

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"                                                                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                                                                                                                             

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                     

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"                                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                                                          

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                                                                                                                                

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                                                                                                                        

PORTDIR="/usr/repos/funtoo-overlay"                                                                                                                                                                                

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/repos/zen-overlay /usr/repos/roslin"                                                                                                                                                         

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"                                                                                                                                                                                     

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"                                                                                                                                                                               

PROFILEHOME=""                                                                                                                                                                                                     

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"                                                                                                                                                                

PWD="/home/Belliash/Settings"                                                                                                                                                                                      

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"                                                                                                                                                                                              

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/Belliash/Settings/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"                                                                                                                        

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                                                                                                                         

ROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                                                           

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.3:/usr/qt/3/bin"                                                                                                                                           

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"                                                                                                                                                                                          

SESSION_MANAGER="local/LAPEK:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/7761,unix/LAPEK:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7761"                                                                                                                                  

SHELL="/bin/bash"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

SHLVL="2"                                                                                                                                                                                                          

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"                                                                                                                                                                        

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"                                                                                                                                                                            

SVN_EDITOR="nano"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"                                                                                                                                                                                                  

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                                                                     

TERM="xterm"                                                                                                                                                                                                       

USE="7zip X aac acl acpi alac alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cdrom cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus disk-partition divx4linux dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode fbcondecor firefox3 flac foomaticdb gcj gif git glitz gmplayer google-gadgets gpm gtk2 hal iconv intel ipv6 isdnlog java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdeenablefinal lame laptop lzma mad midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pic plasma png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline redland reflection samba scanner sensord session slang sndfile speedup spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 subversion svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd tga tiff timidity truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wavpack webkit wma wmf xcb xcomposite xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide j2ee java nb php profiler visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

USEFLAGS="7zip aac acpi alsa avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cddb cdr cdrom cjk consolekit cups dbus disk-partition divx4linux dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode fbcondecor firefox3 foomaticdb gcj gif git glitz gmplayer google-gadgets gpm gtk2 hal intel ipv6 java6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdeenablefinal laptop lzma mad mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg multilib mysql newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pic plasma png ppds python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar redland samba scanner sensord slang sndfile speedup sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 subversion symlink syslog svg tga tiff timidity truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis wavpack webkit wma wmf X xcb xcomposite xml2 xv xvid zsh-completion -arts -debug -fortran -gdbm -gnome -motif -ncurses -oss -perl -sesame2 -spell -xmms"

USER="belliash"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="37748825"

WINDOWPATH="9"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Black"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="kde-4.2-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="b1462746204e8031e03f5ddf4a707258-1249066315.791599-1149283698"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Procesor oczywiscie obsluguje SSE4.1

Arfrever: Pocięto długie linie.

----------

## dziadu

Mam tą samą grafikę ale chipset ICH8. Mój konfig wygląda tak:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Nvidia Card 0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 8600M GT"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"             "true"

        Option          "UseEvents"                     "false"

        Option          "RenderAccel"                   "true"

        Option          "NoLogo"                        "true"

        Option          "DynamicTwinView"               "false"

        Option          "DPMS"                          "true"

        Option          "Dynamic Clocks"                "true"

EndSection
```

----------

## Belliash

dziadu: 9600M GT? Bo z tego co zacytowales wynika ze masz 8600M GT  :Smile: 

No ale mniejsza o szczegoly... Dodam jeszcze ze rozdzielczosc to 1920x1080

Downgrade xorga do 1.5.3-r7 + sterowniki 190.18 i sianie zniknelo a glxgears pokazuje juz nie ~2000 tylko ~6000 FPS...

W KDMie tapeta nie jest jednak do konca rozciagnieta... z lewej i z prawej strony sa 2 czarne, pionowe pasy a na nich rozne artefakty... wymienilem go na GDMa - tam problem nie wystepuje.

Potem uruchamia sie KDE i po kilku minutch pracy ekran zaczyna migac i calosc sie zawiesza stale mrugajac (efekt zaluzji z gory do dolu)

Przy wlaczonych efektach do tego dochodzi komunikat ze kompozycje zostaly wylaczone bo byly zbyt wolne ...  :Neutral: 

nvidia-drivers starsze niz 180.XX sie nie kompiluja, a pomalu zaczynam obstawiac cos innego niz Xy... Mimo ze na sterowniku nv calosc dziala prawidlowo, chociaz bez akceleracji...

----------

## dylon

byc moze Ci pomoze moj xorg.conf

9600GT(G94)+nforce630i

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GF9600GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "DRI"     "true"

    Option                  "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

    Option                  "DynamicTwinView" "False"

    Option                      "RenderAccel" "true"

                Option                  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

                Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

                Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

                Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "iiyama"

    Device      "GF9600GT"

    Monitor     "iiyama"

    DefaultDepth 24

                Option      "AddARGBVisuals" "True"

                Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

                Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

                Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

                                Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "iiyama"

    InputDevice    "Trackman"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"   "Disable"

        Option          "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

na tym samym konfigu X-y dzialaja tez czasem awaryjnie na wbudowanej w pl.gl. gf7100...[/code]

A przy okazji... co masz z tym mtrr?

```
dylon ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep MTR

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

```

```
dylon ~ # uname -a

Linux dylon 2.6.30-gentoo-r2-dylon #3 SMP Tue Jul 28 00:25:00 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

sterownik nvidia w wersji: 185.18.14

ale wlasciwie to z nvidia nigdy problemow nie mialem  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

@Belliash: fakt, w takim razie już się nie wypowiadam  :Smile: 

A próbowałeś wygenerować xorg.conf przy pomocy 

```
X -configure
```

?

Z reguły generuje poprawny config który potem trzeba dopieścić tylko lekko.

Sprawdzałeś logi Xorga? 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Może one powiedzą coś ciekawego.

----------

## Belliash

```
CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1
```

calosc: http://wklej.org/id/128406/ (.config z kernela)

```
Linux LAPEK 2.6.30-zen1 #3 ZEN SMP Wed Jul 29 22:32:50 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9000 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

+ dolaczam logi Xorga: http://wklej.org/id/128407/ (przy sterowniku nv)

@dylon: na tym xorg.conf mam czarny ekran i nic wiecej ....

@dziadu: wlasnie jade na xorg.conf wygenerowanym za pomoca X -configure.... zmienielem tylko sterownik z nv na nvidia i w chwili gdy edytowalem tego posta musialem zresetowac kompa  :Confused: 

wygenerowany xorg.conf: http://wklej.org/id/128411/

logi z momentu gdy calosc padla: http://wklej.org/id/128413/

X 1.5.3 + nvidia 190...

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)
```

----------

## dylon

Uruchom Gentoo na kernelu z ubuntu - bedzie szybko wiadac czy to kwestia kernela.

W kazdym razie artefakty etc. wskazuja prawie w 100% przypadkow na problemy z obsluga pamieci (skoro pod win i ubuntu dziala ok to wykluczamy awarie sprzetu...)

I tak przy okazji spytam...

masz:

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -s -pipe -msse4.1 -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

czemu "-s i fomit... w cxxflags"?  Wszedzie ostrzegaja, ze te opcje moga przyniesc klopoty...

----------

## Belliash

Do 3 w nocy nad tym siedzialem, mimo to wczesnie wstalem i od razu korzystajac z tego ze mam dzien wolny przystepuje do pracy  :Wink: 

Oto co zrobilem wczoraj:

1) wbudowalem w kernela HPET -> to samo

2) dodalem do gruba clocksource=hpet hpet=force -> to samo

3) ponownie zaktualizowalem XOrg do wersji 1.6.901 -> to samo

4) przetestowalem sterowniki w wersjach: 180.29, 180.60, 185.18.14, 185.18.29, 190.18 -> na kazdym to samo

5) Znalazlem poprawiony ebuild do sterownikow nvidii w wersji 173.14.20 (te z portage troszke starsze i nie kompiluja sie)

Po zabiegu nr 5 przesiedzialem jeszcze moze 10 minut i poszedlem spac... Bledy z dmesga odnosnie MTRR zniknely po radykalnym downgrade sterownikow... Jak dotad calosc dziala z KDE 4.2.4 i wlaczonymi efektami (compositing w kwinie) srednio... Tzn wolno... Czasami cos sie przytnie przy przeciaganiu okna... Dziala wolniej niz nowsze sterowniki, zauwazalnie wolniej, mimo iz glxgears pokazuje wiecej FPS, ale za to jak dotad STABILNIE!

Dziekuje wszystkim za czas i pomoc.

Z tego co udalo mi sie jeszcze wygooglac to wyglada na to ze cala seria 180.XX jest obarczona takim bledem. W wersji 185.XX czesc kart nagle zaczela dzialac (glownie posiadacze 6XXX i 7XXX, niektorzy 8XXX). W wersji 190.XX wygladalo na to ze problem zniknal, choc wlasciciele kart z serii 9XXX nadal sie skarza... Zawsze myslalem ze nVidia to najlepiej wspierane karty pod Linuksem a tu taki zawod  :Sad:  Brak mi slow... jedyne co moge powiedziec to chyba tyle ze nvidia dala dupy jak nigdy, a co gorsza programisci chyba nie bardzo wiedza w czym tkwi problem... ;/

----------

## Raku

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego co udalo mi sie jeszcze wygooglac to wyglada na to ze cala seria 180.XX jest obarczona takim bledem. W wersji 185.XX czesc kart nagle zaczela dzialac (glownie posiadacze 6XXX i 7XXX, niektorzy 8XXX). W wersji 190.XX wygladalo na to ze problem zniknal, choc wlasciciele kart z serii 9XXX nadal sie skarza... 

 

Sterowniki nvidii miały problemy z wydajną obsługą KDE4 (chodzi o wsparcie 3D, bo 2D wydaje mi się, że działało zawsze dobrze). Począwszy bodajże od 180.* te problemy zaczęły być rozwiązywane. Mam w jednym pececie 8600GT, w drugim 9600GT - na obu nie miałem nigdy problemów z działaniem Xów.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zawsze myslalem ze nVidia to najlepiej wspierane karty pod Linuksem a tu taki zawod  Brak mi slow... jedyne co moge powiedziec to chyba tyle ze nvidia dala dupy jak nigdy, a co gorsza programisci chyba nie bardzo wiedza w czym tkwi problem... ;/

 

Skoro jednym działa, drugim nie, to może problem leży nie w jakości sterowników, tylko w jakości sprzętu/konfiguracji systemu użytkowników?

----------

## Belliash

Na komputerze stacjonarnym ma GF6600 i dziala na 17X.XX prawidlowo, nowszych nie probowalem, system jest mocno przestarzaly...

Z tego co wyczytalem na pewnym forum (watek mial ponad 30 stron) to na 180.XX nie ma prawa dzialac prawidlowo... Dopiero na 185.XX ale tez nie wszystkie karty...

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123912 dla przykladu choc tylko na tym forum jest tego znacznie wiecej....

Poza tym nie wyobrazam sobie sytuacji gdzie na tym samym konfigu 1 sterownik dziala a 2 nie... Baaa na starym sterowniku dziala pierwszy lepszy konfig a na nowym - zaden... pozyjemy, zobaczymy... moze 195.XX beda lepsze  :Razz: 

A problem niby zaczal sie z seria 177.XX  :Neutral: 

P.S. Raku: logi xorga wygladaja niemal identycznie...

Ale dobrze... podejme wyzwanie...

Znacie jakas dystrybucje udostepniajaca livecd na ktorej sa sterowniki nvidii (te binarne) i najlepiej KDE 4, w miare nowa oczywiscie... tak by wykrylo naped podlaczony pod ICH9  :Wink: 

EDIT: Zaktualizowalem BIOS w plycie glownej... sciagam Sabayona 4.2 z KDE 4.2.4 i sterownikami nvidii z serii 185

EDIT2: Ten sabayon cos sie nie laduje... isolinux -> loading kernel -> czarny ekran -> halt... tak to wyglada w wielkim skrocie.. o dziwo tylko on nie dziala i stary SuSE  :Razz:  ale ten suse jest na prawde stary  :Razz: 

--------------------------------

Sabayon 4-r1, XOrg 1.53, nvidia-drivers 180.11, KDE 3.5X + compiz -> dziala bez zajakniecia sie

Sabayon 4.2, Xorg 1.5.3, nvidia-drivers 185.18.14, KDE 4.2 -> dzieje sie dokaldnie to samo

Co o tym sadzicie?

----------

## dziadu

A próbowałeś na wersji 185.18.29? W portage widzę, że zamaskowana jest jeszcze wersja 190.18. Może nowsze wersje pozbawione są jakiegoś buga?

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5911376.html#5911376  :Wink: 

punkt 4 dokladnie  :Smile: 

Ale na 180.11 działa Sabayon 4-r1... tylko ze na KDE 3 + compiz....

Zaczynam sie w ogoel zastanawiac czy to aby przypadkiem QT4 albo KDE4 tak nie swiruje  :Neutral: 

----------

## dziadu

Nie doczytałem   :Embarassed: 

Nie sądzę by to było Qt albo KDE. Jak rozumiem problem jest na poziomie uruchamiania X-ów więc tamte aplikacje nie mają nic do rzeczy. Z ciekawości, postaw ręcznie X i uruchom na nich np xclock. Zobacz czy tedy cos się ciekawego pojawi.

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Nie doczytałem  
> 
> Nie sądzę by to było Qt albo KDE. Jak rozumiem problem jest na poziomie uruchamiania X-ów więc tamte aplikacje nie mają nic do rzeczy. Z ciekawości, postaw ręcznie X i uruchom na nich np xclock. Zobacz czy tedy cos się ciekawego pojawi.

 

Wlasnie oto chodzi ze KDM ma po bokach 2 czarne pasy a na nich sa krzaczki, reszte jakby przykrywa tepata... w GDM nie ma problemu...

potem startuje KDE, dziala dziala i po chwili sie sypie  :Razz:  ekran zaczyna migac albo siac...

Pozniej sprawdze co z tymi Xami  :Wink: 

Zrobie innego myka... posadze gnoma i najnowsze stery ;P

----------

## dziadu

Tym razem coś ze mną nie tak  :Very Happy:  Znowu nie doczytałem  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lazy_bum

[ot] Tak doświadczony użytkownik forum powinien dobrze znać punkt 6 regulaminu. (-;

----------

## Belliash

zaktualizowalem sterownik do wersji 185.18.29 i zarowno KDE 4.2.4 jak i Gnome 2.26 nie wygladaja za ciekawie...

O dziwo problem dotyczy niby sterownikow 180.XX a na tym sterowniku Sbayon 4-r1 dziala... Natomiast na sterowniku z serii 185.XX gdzie niby problem zostal rozwiazany na Sabayonie 4.2 dzieje sie dokaldnie to samo co na mojej instalacji Gentoo.

Sabayony startuja tylko z noapic acpi=off w przeciwnym wypadku faultuja kernele na starcie...

Testowalem tez Ubuntu CUDA beta... co prawda jest tam sterownik w wersji 169.XX ale takze dziala....

Pomyslmy zatem:

* sterowniki -> jak juz pisalem jedne dzialaja inne nie, poza tym u wielu osob dzialaja wiec zalozmy ze to nie ich wina...

* kernel -> moze... ale co mogloby byc z nim nie tak?  :Neutral:  wydaje mi sie ze dziala lepiej niz ten z Sabayona, bo przynajmniej startuje bez acpi=off

* xorg.conf -> testowalem roznych i za kazdym razem te same problemy, ale pozniej ejszcze skpiuje ten z Sabayona 4-r1

* problem sprzetowy -> Ubuntu i Sabayon dzialaja, na Windowsie Vista i 7 takze nie bylo zadnych problemow... raz mialem BSODa na 7 po zmianie sterownika, powrocilem do starszego i dzialalo ok, wszystkie gry dzialaja, zadnych artefaktow...

* KDE -> na Gnomie wystepuje dokaldnie ten sam problem

* X'y -> mam 1.6.X a na kazdej livecd byl 1.5.X ... tylko ze na Sabayonie 4.2 byl 1.5.3 a problem takze wystepowal...

* ogolnie cos z systemem -> ale co sprawdzic? gdzie szukac?

a) make.conf? mialem Core2Duo T5500 2x 1.66GHz, make.conf skopiowalem z niego, zmiany dokonale w USE -> dopisalem dvb, nvidia, v4l, v4l2, moze cos pominalem, z CXXFLAGS usunalem -fpermissive, do CFLAGS dodalem -msse4.1, MAKEOPTS zmienilem z -j5 na -j12, odpowiednie wpisy do karty graficznej, nowe mirrory, wielkich zmian nie bylo

b) cos z toolchain? jakis znanu bug? nic mi o tym nie wiadomo

c) ext4? uzywalem odkad bylo znane jako ext4dev, jakos zawsze dzialalo, sprawdzalem czy sa bledy w FS

Niepokoi mnie fakt ze w logach xorga pisze ze nie mogl zaladowac modulu DRI, mimo ze nie mam go w sekcji Module.

Podobnie jest z modulem XTRAP tylko ze go mam wpisnego na liste (taki xorg.conf wygenerowal mi X -configure)

A moze fakt ze XOrga zainstalowalem poprzez emerge xorg-server zamiast xorg-x11 ?

Ide jeszce zoabcze tego xorg.conf z Sabayona ale juz szczerze watpie ze on cos zmieni  :Razz: 

@lazy_bum: temat doskonale oddaje to co sie dzieje i wydaje sie to byc Twoja indywidualna subiektywna ocena  :Wink: 

EDIT: przetestowalem ten dzialajacy xorg.conf z sabayona 4-r1... to samo  :Sad: 

----------

## dylon

Biorac pod uwage co juz sprawdzles plus inne problemy (w innaym watku) mozna smialo stwierdzic, ze laptop Ci sie sypie... (chipset dokaldnie, choc jesli masz mozliwosc, to zobacz na innym egzemplarzu procesora)

Fakt, ze pod windows dziala ncizego w zasadzie nie dowodzi - a podejrzewam, ze juz nie uda Ci sie windows na tym od nowa zainstalowac...

----------

## Belliash

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Biorac pod uwage co juz sprawdzles plus inne problemy (w innaym watku) mozna smialo stwierdzic, ze laptop Ci sie sypie... (chipset dokaldnie, choc jesli masz mozliwosc, to zobacz na innym egzemplarzu procesora)
> 
> Fakt, ze pod windows dziala ncizego w zasadzie nie dowodzi - a podejrzewam, ze juz nie uda Ci sie windows na tym od nowa zainstalowac...

 

jakie problemy? przytocz konkretnie  :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-785645.html  :Razz: 

Ciagle stawiam na sprzet  :Razz:    PLYTA GLOWNA

Dawno temu mialem sytuacje podobna (acz odwrotna)

Windows sie buntowal, a gentoo dzialalo stabilnie jak skala. Okazalo sie, ze byla uszkodzona czwarta kosc ram-u (widac linux nie korzystal z tego obszaru a winows tak).

Podaje za wiki:

```
Mostek południowy (ang. southbridge) – element współczesnych chipsetów, realizujący połączenie procesora do wolniejszej części wyposażenia mikrokomputera:

    * napędów dysków twardych (złącza IDE/ATA/SATA/ATAPI)

    * magistral ISA, PCI

    * sterownika przerwań

    * sterownika DMA

    * nieulotnej pamięci BIOS

    * modułu zegara czasu rzeczywistego

Opcjonalnie most południowy może obsługiwać również:

    * łącze FireWire

    * łącze USB

    * złącze do sterownika RAID

    * złącze Ethernet

W rzadkich przypadkach mostek południowy obsługuje także zewnętrzne złącza szeregowe, w tym złącza myszy i klawiatury oraz RS-232 – zazwyczaj jednak urządzenia te dołączane są do mostka południowego przez dodatkowy układ nazywany SIO (ang. Super Input/Output). Przez SIO obsługiwane są również złącza równoległe (port Centronics), łącze podczerwieni (IrDA), stacje dyskietek i Flash ROM BIOS-u.
```

Masz problemy z grafika? -> mostek pci/agp/pci-ex (czy jak tamona w laptopie jest podlaczona)

Problem z klawiatura? -> obsluga zlaczy ps2

Problem z usb? -> chip obsluguje tez usb  :Razz: 

Co Ci jeszcze szwankuje?  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

Przepraszam. Niechcaco wprowadzilem w blad. pci-ex obsluguje mostek polnocny..

[/EDIT]

----------

## Belliash

klawiatura dziala... jakbym inaczej pisal?  :Neutral:  A ze nie podswietla... dowiedzialem sie ze w zadnym Pavilionie to nie dziala  :Neutral: 

atkbd? sa na klawiaturze przyciski multimedialne ktorych nie rozpoznaje... Np jak wcisniesz play to rozpoznaje go jako Xf86AudioPlay.. a jak wcisne inny to wywala w dmesgu taki komunikat ze nie wie co to za klawisz....

USB tez dziala... podlaczam normalnie dysk w kieszeni SATA-to-USB Bridge  telefon i pendrive'a

Czytnik kart pamieci.... dziala ale nie pod gentoo  :Razz:  cos w kernelu jeszcze musi brakowac... ale pod Ubuntu np dziala  :Smile: 

Problem jest tylko z grafika... tak po prawdzie... ktora tez nie dziala tylko pod Gentoo i najnowszym Sabayonem ktory sila rzeczy oparty na Gentoo....

Ubuntu CUDA 1.0 beta - dziala

Sabayon 4-r1 - dziala

Sabayon 4.2 - nie dziala...

Nie znam innych dystrybucji LiveCD ktore wystartuja z akceleracja... zeby byla jakas nowa, miala sterowniki z serii 180 lub 185 a byla oparta np na Debianie...

----------

## lazy_bum

Odnośnie samego tematu, to mógłbyś jeszcze poprawić wklejki - u mnie na trochę ponad 1500x1000px zajmuje dobre 4-5 ekranów przewijając w _poziomie_.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> @lazy_bum: temat doskonale oddaje to co sie dzieje i wydaje sie to byc Twoja indywidualna subiektywna ocena ;)

 

Każda ocena jest subiektywna. (;

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 0000060c 000003c7 00000100
> 
> ...

 

Miałem podobne "efekty" w dmesg przed wymianą sprzętu. Wszystko wskazywało na to, że na karcie graficznej padła pamięć. Efekty też były ciekawe, bo pod Windowsem objawiało się to zazwyczaj _po_ graniu (w cokolwiek) - monitor przechodził w tryb standby i się wybudzał. W Gentoo z KDE4 i efektami pojawiały się różne artefakty - od drobnych przekłamań kolorów do "szaleństw" artefaktów na całym ekranie (które kończyły się automagicznym wyłączniem efektów przez KDE4).

----------

## Belliash

Ale tutaj nic takiego sie nie dzieje... Nie na windowsie... nie na starych sterownikach (173.14.20)...

Moge siedziec na tych sterach pol dnia i nic...

Moge przegrac pol dnia pod Vista w cokolwiek... Americas Army np... 3 godziny grania i nic....

1 lepsze sterowniki z  serii 180, 185, czy ta beta 190.... minuty nie potrzeba aby zaraz ekran zaczal migac albo siac...  :Neutral: 

EDIT:

Bylem w sklepie gdziek upilem tego laptopa ale w innym oddziale .... udalem osobe zainteresowana kupnem - dokladnie to samo....

Potem udalem sie do sklepu gdzie pracuje znajomy... mieli tam 2 takie laptopy... powiedzialem ze chcialbym kupic takiego ale sie waham... wlaczylismy jednego i bylo dokladnie to samo... koles myslal ze zepsuty, wyciagnal drugiego i tez to samo....

I co? 3 laptopy + moj = 4... wszystkie zepsute? Kazdy ma dokladnie ta sama usterke?  :Neutral:  Alez oczywiscie ze tak.... i do tego dziala na starszych sterownikach i pod windowsem....

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

może ja dodam coś od siebie,

mam 9600gt i juz na tym forum poruszałem temat zdychania Xów, kolorowych pasków, drgający ekran itd.

włącz nvidia x server settings i wejdz w zakładke thermal monitor, odpal glxgears i poczekaj z 15 minut, i napisz jak wygląda temperatura przed i po.

mnie sie grzało jak nienormalne i przy 100 pojawiały się paski...

----------

## Belliash

tylko ze to potrafi pasc po minucie przegladania stron w firefoxie albo podczas zaznaczania ikon na pulpicie (klik, przeciagam siateczke i lapie ikonki  :Razz: )\

Ale sprawdze za momnent  :Wink: 

EDIT:

173.14.20 -> po 20 minutach pracy temp wynosila 65 - 66*C i tak sie wahala... przy 62*C wlaczyl sie cooler (byl juz wyraznie slyszalny)

185.18.31 -> po 20 minutach pracy temp wynosila 71 - 72*C i tak sie wahala... a wiec wyraznie wyzsza niz w praypadku starszych sterownikow...

Zaraz zobacze ktores z tych sterow, co padaja... juz widze ze beda nowe... 185.18.31 - tych jeszcze nie testowalem...musialy wpasc po wczorajszym syncu  :Razz: 

EDIT2:

* dopisalem wyzej temperature na nowych sterownikach:

zazwyczaj wygladalo to tak, ze wlaczaly sie Xy, potem KDE, ja uruchamialem firefoxa, wchodzilem na forum zaczynalem pisac posta i sie psulo, a teraz dziala glxgears, ja pisze posta i o dziwo calosc jeszcze dziala...  :Neutral:  dziwne, dziwne...

Ale skoro na razie dziala to tak zostawie....i bede obserwowal co dalej bedzie sie z tym dzialo... jak cos to BUMP  :Razz: 

EDITED: Oprocz tego ze dziala glxgears, zaczalem takze uzywac innych programow (glownie firefox) i tak sobie latam po stronach... temp nadal 71* C, nawet w chwili edycji spadla do 70*C -> cooler jeszcze bardziej przyspieszyl ale na razie wszystko dziala  :Wink: 

kolejna edycja... jak hardcore to hardcore... wlaczylem composite w KDE...i temp spadla do 66*C....a teraz zatrzymala sie na 64*....

dziwne to wszystko....

=============================

a jednak sie posypalo  :Razz:  wrocilem do starszych ;]

----------

## Belliash

/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia -> dopisalem w linijce options nvidia....:

NVreg_Mobile=1 NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"

i poki co nic sie nie sypie na AC....na baterii jeszcze nie testowalem....

tak wiec jest to chyba problem zwiazany ze sterownkami nvidii a konkretnie z PowerMizerem....

----------

## individual

Tak tylko dopiszę. Mam Paviliona DV5 na Core2Duo (nie pamiętam jaki dokładnie) + GF 9600. Używałem sterów nvidii od 17x.xx do 190.XX obecnie. Nigdy (poza composite w KDE4) takich problemów nie miałem. Obecnie Composite działa równie dobrze jak reszta. Także może coś jeszcze innego powodowało takie niestabilności?

----------

## Belliash

 *individual wrote:*   

> Tak tylko dopiszę. Mam Paviliona DV5 na Core2Duo (nie pamiętam jaki dokładnie) + GF 9600. Używałem sterów nvidii od 17x.xx do 190.XX obecnie. Nigdy (poza composite w KDE4) takich problemów nie miałem. Obecnie Composite działa równie dobrze jak reszta. Także może coś jeszcze innego powodowało takie niestabilności?

 

Sabayon -> nie wstaje... acpi=off noapic i dopiero dziala... ale ekran miga... musze wcisnac I wlaczyc go w trybie interaktywnym i zaobiec uruchomieniu X'ow... wyedytowac ow plik, dopisac 2 parametry, zapisac... rmmod nvidia i dopiero wystartowac XDM... dopiero wszystko dziala... Ubuntu CUDA -> to samo, z tym ze wstaje bez acpi=off noapic  :Wink: 

Pentoo -> ostatnio znalazem bardzo fajne livecd - moge przy okazji polecic  :Very Happy:  dzieje sie dokladnie to samo....

Gentoo po instalacji -> dokladnie to samo

Arch po instalacji -> dokladnie to samo

Ubuntu po instalacji -> dokladnie to samo

jeszcze jakies watpliwosci?

a na desktopie na GF6600 dziala wszystko jak nalezy  :Razz: 

Nie wiem od czego to zalezy, ale na forum ubuntu jest o tym sporo i jeszcze troche  :Wink:  Jest nawet specjalny temat how-to jak wylaczyc powermizera.... i to glownie przypadkiem na to trafilem wlasnie na forum ubuntu... ale objawy dokladnie te same co u mnie wiec postanowilem sprawdzic i faktycznie zaczelo dzialac.... Jedyny minus takiego rozwiazania to krotszy czas pracy na baterii... I zeby bylo smieszniej ludzie maja tak na sterach od 16X do 19X... a u mnie na 17X dzialalo jak nalezy (tylko IMHO wolno)... dopiero 18X i 19X sprawiaja takie problemy....

----------

## soban_

Posiadam dokladnie ta karte ktora opisujesz, tutaj masz xorg.conf:

www.soban.pl/xorg.conf dzialal mi poprawnie do sterownikow 185 na tych najnowszych 190 sie wywracal. Nigdy nie dalem przy tej karcie wpisu "nv" VIDEO_CARDS, zawsze byla tylko i wylacznie "nvidia" (testowalem juz ja na amd64 http://www.soban.pl/amd64/make.conf i na x86 http://www.soban.pl/make.conf ) - na obu sie swietnie spisuje.

A co do najowszych lapkow z nvidia to potwierdzam, kumpel meczyl sie przez tydzien nad GeForcem 100M i na zadnych sterownikach mu nie zatrybilo.

Oczywiscie tak jak napisales, livecd z gentoo nie podnosi mi gdm'a.

Co do rozgrzewania karty, to raz udalo mi sie podniesc ja do 100'C - nawet nie bylo artefaktow - jak zatrzymalem wszystkie wiaraki! (z tego co pamietam to przy 105'C komputer po prostu sie wylaczal) Jedyna jej wada byla taka ze glosno chodzi. Sprawe zalatwila wymiana radiatora + wysokiej jakosci wiatraki. Teraz nawet po podkreceniu, potrafi linniowosc zachowac 4x przy Crysisie, nie mowiac juz ze windows 7 lata na VirtualBox wlaczony z kde i compizem. Jedyna modernizacje jaka wykonalem to wygiecie blaszek (bo zajmowala 2 sloty  :Razz:  co mnie denerwowalo), no ale przy laptopie nie ma takich problemow  :Wink: .  Mam nadzieje ze cos sie uda zdzialac z ta super karta, tak btw przy rozdzielczosci 1920x1080 [full HD] kreci mi przy glxgears 20 k fps, zas z wlaczonym compizem ~4 k fps. http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Kde4# - screeny z kde, z gnoma http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Gnome# i z kde 3.5 http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Kde35# dla potwierdzenia moich slow.

Jesli chodzi o przegrzewanie sie laptopa, to moglaby to byc wada konstrukcyjna - gdyby nie to, ze na windowsie ladnie Ci trybi. No ale jak widac nie kazdy sprzet jest dedykowany pod Gentoo i pod kazdego uzytkownika - jednak zawsze jest Windows na ktorym "wszystko" dziala. Gdybym byl tak zlosliwy jak koledzy z PJ ( http://lug.pjwstk.edu.pl/ ) to napisalbym ze zawsze pozostaje VirtualBox na ktorym mozesz zainstalowac debiana ;P

----------

## Belliash

jak juz pisalem, winny jest PowerMizer... pelno o tym na forum ubuntu i nvidii...

P.S. to ze windows 7 lata na VB z compizem w tlen to wcale nie zasluga karty graficznej...

----------

## soban_

Wiem, dzieki mocnemu sprzetowi - procesorowi, ramu itp, ale ogolnie mowie ze mozna bardzo obciazac ta karte graficzna np games-fps/nexuiz - na max detalach chodzi jak marzenie.

----------

## Belliash

Jeszcze tak mysle czy moze problemem nie jest DSDT... 

```
ACPI: DSDT 00000000bdfe4000 0B67F (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 MSFT 01000013)
```

jak widzimy, skompilowany zostal za pomoca wynalazku M$hitu  :Wink: 

tylko cos iasl znalezc nie moge a wszystkie linki wskazujace na strone intela sa juz martwe  :Sad: 

----------

